# Elderly,blind, diabetic cat needs help to stay in his home



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi
if this is inappropriate. please delete it, and my apologies

please go to this site to read his story;

http://www.imom.org/pin/dpf/bj_gray.htm

and if possible, pass the word along to others
thanks!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*awww i would give him a home any day! But i live with parents and cant!  *


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless his heart. At that age he deserves a home where he will be loved and cared for.


----------



## ZomMom (Nov 22, 2003)

*Bless his heart*

I pray he finds a happy home. I just lost my cat and am losing my job in 6 weeks, so I'm not much help. God bless this kitty.


----------



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

*BJ has been able to stay in his home with lots of help!~*

i am BJs mom, and i have been working my tail off LOL to raise money in order to be able to keep BJ home with me

i have made and sold scented soaps and fudge (everyone loves my fudge!) and soon i will be making kitty blankets
sales have gone well, and people are asking for more!
 

if anyone is interested in helping, or would just like some nice handcrafted saops for holiday gifts - or fudge- please email me at

[email protected]

thanks!


----------

